# être censé + verbe



## astianacte

Hola, tengo que traducir la expresión "est censé", pero no la encontré en mis diccionarios. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Porsan

est censé = se supone que
...est censé se dérouler... = ...se supone que se desarrolla...


----------



## eklir

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Me da la sensación que esta palabra estructura de forma distinta la frase en francés y a la hora de traducirlo, me pierdo completamente: por favor, ¿alguien podría ayudarme a traducir "25 kg de gaz censés assurer une autonomie de plus de 200 km"?
Muchas gracias


----------



## danosa

Interpreto que "censés" esta limitando a "assure", es decir, "con 25 kg de gas supuestamente tenés asegurado una autonomía de 200Km"


----------



## IsaSol

Eklir
*Censé *significa supuesto/a. 
Espasa Calpe te propone este ejemplo:
_Il est censé être à Madrid_: Se supone que esta en Madrid.
En tu caso, la traduccion seria _con 25 kilos de gaz, se supone que etc..._

Pero dicho asi ( y te lo digo porque soy francesa) , la cosa parece *casi segura:* se supone...pero esta claro que los 25 kilos seràn suficientes !

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Fred-erique

25 kgs gas, que tendrían que asegurar una autonomía de más de 200 kms

(la idea de supuestamente es correcta)


----------



## eklir

Muchísimas gracias (yo también creo que es casi seguro y el matiz en traducción puede caer).


----------



## Ulvova Peili

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
"Les espagnols sont sensés parler un espagnol de bon niveau"


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo creo que es "censés", mira :

Censé et sensé sont des homophones, c’est-à-dire des mots de même prononciation mais n’ayant pas le même sens.
 
Censé est un adjectif tiré du verbe censer maintenant disparu. Censé ne s’utilise que dans le sens de « qui est supposé ou présumé ». Il n’est accepté que dans un seul contexte, soit précédé du verbe être et suivi d’un verbe à l’infinitif. »
 
Exemples :
 
- Elle est censée connaître la loi.
- Nul n’est censé partir avant d’avoir payé son dû.

Sensé est un aussi un adjectif. Il est issu du nom sens. On peut ainsi déduire facilement sa signification « qui est plein de bon sens, raisonnable »
Exemples :
 
- Ces propos étaient justes et sensés.
- Nul être sensé ne peut ignorer un tel fait.

Banque de dépannage linguistique.


----------



## Ulvova Peili

ok mais pour dire cette phrase, est-ce que c'est correct de dire "se supone que la gente espanola habla un espanol de buen nivel" ? J'ai l'impression que ca ne veut pas dire la meme chose qu'en francais. Ca veut plutot dire "ils devraient parler un espagnol de bon niveau".


----------



## ena 63

Sí, espera a un nativo-a, pero yo también lo veo un poco obligatorio en francés. 
Quizás;
"los españoles, supuestamente deberían hablar un español de buen nivel"


----------



## Ulvova Peili

Si, es un buena traduccion. Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otra posibilidad:
- _se espera de los españoles que..._

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Kenavo

Desde mi punto de vista es muy correcto y usado:

"se supone que los españoles deberian hablar un español de buen nivel!!"

el "se supone" te dice que algo deberia ser cierto


----------



## menlosi

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Hola, necesito ayuda!
tengo que traducir la siguiente frase: La réforme du code de la famille était censée donner plus dáutonomie á la femme ...
Mi problema es *était censée donner*. Alguien me puede ayudar?
por favor!

*2º mensaje:*

A ver! la frase en francés es:
*La réforme du code de la famille était censée donner plus d´autonomie á la femme dans la cellule familiale. Mais les applications butent devant le manque de moyens.*

Mi propuesta de traducción es:
La reforma del código de la familia pretende dotar de más autonomía a la mujer. Pero en la práctica ésto choca con la escasez de medios existentes.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Se estimaba/suponía que la reforma del código de la famila  daría más autonomía a la mujer en la célula familiar pero su aplicación choca con la falta de medios​ 
être censé donner : se suponía/se consideraba,... debía​


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Se estimaba/suponía que* la reforma del código de la familia *daría* más autonomía a la mujer en la célula familiar pero su aplicación choca con la falta de medios.​


----------



## menlosi

gracias, me habeis salvado la vida! jaja!


----------



## GURB

La reforma del código de la familia *debía supuestamente...*


----------



## Estephany R.

*Nueva pregunta
*​Hola todos. Me podrían ayudar a traducir "censée toucher" en este contexto por favor:

...,il faut un retour à l'individu et au concret pour établir une éthique viable, censée toucher des traducteurs tous différents dans leur pratique et dans la vision qu'ils ont de leur tâche.

Mi propuesta dudosa:
..., hace falta volver la mirada hacia el individuo y en concreto, para establecer una ética viable, considerada para sensibilizar a los diferentes traductores frente a su práctica y frente a la visión que tienen de su oficio.

No sé, no me parece muy coherente, ¿ustedes qué opinan?

Estep.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

"et au concret " >>> *a lo* concreto para establecer .... ¿no? (y no se necesita la coma después de "concreto")

Aquí "au" es la contracción de "à le"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



Estephany R. said:


> ...,il faut un retour à l'individu
> ..., hace falta volver la mirada


¿Por qué pasar por la mirada? 

Mi propuesta (mejorable estoy segura):
-... ética viable que supuestamente concierne...

De acuerdo con soy-yo en _lo concreto_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Estephany R.

gracias soy-yo, muy apropiada claro.

Y Cintia, yo hablo de mirada porque no me suena bien un retorno al individuo. En español me parece que no se usa así. Es necesaria la mirada atrás (en este caso)

Y supuestamente concierne, me parece una buena opción. Sin embargo poner un "supuestamente" cuando se habla de ética ¿es raro no?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

No soy nativo pero ¿no se puede decir?

_, hace falta volver al individuo y a lo concreto para ..._


----------



## Estephany R.

Je ne comprends pas pour quoi il n'y a pas de preposition entre les deux mots.

Oui Soy-Yo, c'est possible.


----------



## soy-yo

Il n'y a pas de préposition parce que le verbe se construit ainsi.

_Je ne suis pas censé comprendre tout ce que tu dis._
_Il est censé faire tout ce qu'on lui appris._

On écrit _*censé* _avec un _c _dans *l’expression* _être *censé* faire quelque chose _qui signifie « être supposé le faire ». _*Censé* _est toujours suivi d’un infinitif.
*Nul n’est censé ignorer la loi.*
*Ils étaient censés m’envoyer leur devis aujourd’hui.*
*Leur devis était censé arriver aujourd’hui.*

http://grammaire.reverso.net/2_1_15_cense_sense.shtml#header1


----------



## Estephany R.

Merci Soy-Yo. Je vais à etudier. Mais, comme vous traduirait ces phrases?


----------



## soy-yo

Primero :

Voy *a* estudiar  >> Je vais étudier  (en francés : aller + infinitif)

Segundo :hay mucho mejor que yo en el foro pero voy a tratar de ayudarte.

censée toucher des traducteurs tous différents dans leur pratique et dans la vision qu'ils ont de leur tâche.

_que debe, supuestamente, alcanzar a unos traductores, todos diferentes en cuanto a su práctica y a la visión que tienen respecto a su tarea._ 

No sé lo que vale todo eso


----------



## Estephany R.

Gracias por corregirme Soy-Yo.

Cualquier aporte que tu hagas seguro será muy valioso para mí.

Yo me refería a las traducciones de las frases que tú pusiste como ejemplo para entender mejor el uso de censé. 

Gracias por tu paciencia,

Step.


----------



## soy-yo

Gracias Estephany por la corrección.

Es verdad que yo tendría dificultades para traducir la expresiones que te envié.

Se supone que ...
Se suponía que ...
Está dado por sentado que ...
Se da por sentado ...


----------



## Estephany R.

Yo voy a tratar:
El primero está como ejemplo acá en wordreference y lo traducen como:
El desconocimiento de la ley no lo exime de su cumplimiento
Yo lo traduciría: se supone que nadie ignora la ley.  Los otros:
Ellos supuestamente me enviaban su presupuesto hoy
Se suponía que su presupuesto llegaba hoy

Bueno Soy-Yo.  Muchas gracias por todo.  Yo con todo esto ya puedo llegar a una conclusión. Gracias otra vez.

Step.


----------



## chuyitos

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Amigos , necesito una ayuda con la frase siguiente:

*Durham écrit qu'il était censé faire le constat d'un conflit d'ordre politique entre libéraux et conservateurs, mais qu'il en est plutôt venu à la conclusion que le problème était en réalité de nature ethnique.*

Mi intento es:
Durham escribe que se suponía hacer la constatación de un conflicto de orden político entre liberales y conservadores, pero en cambio se llegó a la conclusión que el problema era en realidad de naturaleza étnica.

Le contexte est le Rapport Durham fait en 1839 par les britanniques pour marginaliser la population française en Amerique du Nord.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

Este hilo puede ayudarte.

En tu frase "il" no es impersonal, por lo que "se suponía hacer" no me parece convenir... Pondría algo como "se suponía que debía constatar" "se daba por cierto que constataría". 

Igual para "il en est venu" ="llegó" sin el "se" indefinido.

Ahora la frase es ambigua (en francés quiero decir) pero a lo mejor la aclara el contexto... No sabemos si "il" se refiere al propio Durham (estilo indirecto) o a alguien más.

Espera confirmación.


----------



## Arrius

Me parce que se trata aquí de la naturaleza de un acto ya hecho por Durham, que era distinta a la que se créia generalmente. 

*Durham écrit qu'il était censé faire le constat d'un conflit d'ordre politique entre libéraux et conservateurs, mais qu'il en est plutôt venu à la conclusion que le problème était en réalité de nature ethnique.*

Mi intento es:
Durham escribe que se suponía generalmente que hubiera hecho la constatación de un conflicto de orden político entre liberales y conservadores, pero en realidad  él llegó a la conclusión que el problema era más bien de naturaleza étnica


----------



## Paquita

Arrius said:


> Me parce que se trata aquí de la naturaleza de un acto ya hecho por Durham, que era distinta a la que se créia generalmente.


 
No sé; 
Pongámoslo en estilo directo : 
1) Se supone que yo debo = dijo que se suponía que debía hacer
2) Se supone/suponía que yo hubiera debido = dijo que se suponía que hubiera debido hacer

El contexto dirá si en francés significa : 
- Durham écrit qu'il était censé *aujourd'hui* faire le constat... 
- Durham écrit qu'il était censé *à ce moment-là* faire le constat


He señalado una ambigüedad de la oración (¿quién es "il"?) pero puede haber dos (una constatación ya hecha o por hacer)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Después de leer atentamente el post tan completo de Paquita, yo diría: _Durham escribe que lo que supuestamente debía hacer era..._


----------



## café olé

Et moi je dirais:

_Durham escribe que al parecer_ (se suponía que) _habría de constatar un conflicto... sin embargo....._


----------



## chuyitos

Buen día, disculpen la tardanza...il es el propio Durham. Más bien creo que la sentencia va por el sentido siguiente:

Durham écrit qu'il était censé *à ce moment-là* faire le constat

Según nos indica Paquita. Es decir, Durham constató que el conflicto no era  (según él) de orden político sino étnico mucho antes, obviamente, de redactar dicho reporte.

Gracias a todos y disculpen  nuevamente la tardanza!


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

*nueva pregunta
Hilo fusionado*​
Me gustaría que me tradujeran el trozo en negrita:
*** Nota de moderación:
Solo 4 frases permitidas. Norma 16

*-Vraiment. c'est pas sensé être à moi?*
*-Qu'une personne en pleine santé la mange...*
-Rabbi est mort, tu sais.
-Yosugara et toi...
Es un manga, así que si queréis ver los dibujos para encontrar algún significado mejor, me lo decís y lo pongo.
Gracias.
PD: si lo traducis todo mucho mejor XD, pero basta con ese trozo. Lo otro ya lo comprendo.


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Yo creo que es:
-Verdaderamente... (la verdad) ¿no es sensato ser mío?
Que una persona llena de salud coma...

PD: perdonadme por poner más de 4 frases, pero era para el contexto.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches. Me parece que "no es sensato" traducirlo de esa manera. Al tratarse de un diálogo, probablemente entre jóvenes, lo más propable es que suene así: "¿No se supone que es/que sea mío?"

Escucha, te ruego, otras opiniones.


----------



## Shinigami_Rem

Esa traduccion está bien, la he cambiado para que quede bien con el contexto pero bien.
Gracias.


----------



## estibe

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Buenas tardes a todos...
una vez más les pido ayuda.

la frase:
...dans une scène un personnage qui est sensé se taire fasse remarquer sa présence en s'éclaircissant la voix....

no logro entender el sentido de la frase aunque supongo que el personaje "debería quedarse callado" y no hacer notar su presencia...

¿estoy equivocada?
gracias desde ya por sus opiniones


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Estibe:



estibe said:


> ...dans une scène un personnage qui est sensé se taire fasse remarquer sa présence en s'éclaircissant la voix....



A todas luces, se trata de un error. La frase correcta es "qui est censé se taire". Tu traducción, "que debería callarse", es acertada. Pero sería interesante tener la frase inmediatamente anterior y la inmediatamente posterior a la que nos das, por si acaso...

Por si te quedaran dudas en cuanto a "censé / sensé", te recomiendo este artículo.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## estibe

hola Swift!

la frase es larguísima y muy dificil de entender... de todas maneras te confirmo que la palabra en el libro es "sensé" y decidí utilizar "que debería estar callado" ya que es un diálogo en una radio donde el personaje que no está participando en ese momento "debería estar callado" y no carraspear mientras su colega está hablando...
La traducción al francés es de 1930.... bastante dificil de actualizar al castellano argentino.-
muchas gracias y voy a leer el artículo que me recomendás


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Por favor, cuando existen ya hilos sobre el mismo tema o estructura, complétenlos, no abran un hilo nuevo.​ 

Hola nuevamente.
En el texto que les comenté que estaba leyendo (_Basse politique, haute police, _de H. L'Heuillet, Fayard, 2001), me apareció una frase que me deja muchas dudas.
Como contexto, les comento que en el punto en que me encuentro se plantea que si, antes, para lograr el orden público era preciso disgregar a la muchedumbre, hoy, en cambio, la cuestión pasaría por volver a sumar a los individuos a la sociedad y hacer que exista en ella cohesión. Y a continuación el "problema":

"Il s'agit moins d'un changement d'objet de la police -censée la changer- que d'une entrée de l'objet dans l'ordre de la réglementation".

Mi intento sería: "suponiendo que la cambie" o "cambiarla", pero en verdad no lo veo muy claro. "Censée" sólo puede referir a "police", pero... ¿y "la"? 

No lo veo claro. ¿Me ayudáis? Merci d'avance.........

(Otra opción que se me ocurrió, rebuscando: "se supone que la cambia...")


----------



## yserien

Pues sí, se puede traducir "se supone que....", supuestamente.....(hay algun sinónimo más que puedes consultar pero tu proposición es correcta.)


----------



## hual

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola nuevamente.
> "Il s'agit moins d'un changement d'objet de la police -censée la changer- que d'une entrée de l'objet dans l'ordre de la réglementation".
> 
> Mi intento sería: "suponiendo que la cambie" o "cambiarla", pero en verdad no lo veo muy claro. "Censée" sólo puede referir a "police", pero... ¿y "la"?
> 
> No lo veo claro. ¿Me ayudáis? Merci d'avance.........
> 
> (Otra opción que se me ocurrió, rebuscando: "se supone que la cambia...")


Hola Leon

En mi opinión, el problema que se plantea en este enunciado no es tanto saber cómo traducir "censée", sino saber a qué remite, en el co(n)texto, el pronombre objeto directo "la" (_la_ _changer_). Forzosamente, este pronombre debe de referirse a alguna expresión nominal instaurada anteriormente en el co(x)texto.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Exactamente. Ése es el punto. Amplío un poco más el contexto a ver si ayuda:

"Si jusqu'à nos jours l'impératif de basse politique était de 'désagreger' la foule pour constituer une société d'individus séparés, il serait aujourd'hui de rallier les individus à la société, et de faire qu'existe, dans cette société, du lien et de la cohésion. Il s'agit moins d'un changement d'objet de la police -*censée la changer- *que d'une entrée de l'objet dans l'ordre de la réglementation".

Los sustantivos femeninos son: "police", "(basse) politique", "foule", "société", "cohésion" y "entrée".

"Censée" debería referir a "police". Pero este "la", definitivamente, no me cierra... ¿A quién se supone que la policía cambia? ¿No debería ser ella la que _se supone que_ cambiaría al cambiar su objeto?


----------



## hual

Leon:

La única posibilidad que veo es que "la" (_censée *la* changer_) remita à "société".
Ahí va un intento -no más que eso- de traducción:
  -que supuestamente debe cambiar a la sociedad-  [...] (Norma 5. Gévy , moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No lo veo así: estamos hablando de objetivos (l'impératif / l'objet) de la policía: el primero era de "basse politique", y hay que cambiar ésta (la basse politique = la)  por la "réglementation".

A ver si me estoy líando. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Ahora mi elucubración (perdón, se refiere a la pregunta anterior. Borrar  si no procede).
Il s'agit moins de ce que la police change l'objet...
La police est censée *le* changer (l'objet)...
Mais cela ne suffit pas, il est plus important de changer les lois à  propos de cela.

Pour moi, il y avait une coquille. Voilà.


----------



## Naguala

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
¡Buenas! Más problemillas con el être censé+verbe (para los españoles resulta difícil). Mi texto es el siguiente:

"_On goûte -presque avec appréhension- la marque implacable qu´un lieu *est censé imposer* malgré un climat de plus en plus désordonné"_

Se trata de las denominaciones de origen en los vinos, y yo lo he traducido así:

_"Se degusta -casi con aprensión- la marca implacable que *debe imponer* un lugar, a pesar de un clima cada vez más desajustado"_

porque me parece como si se tratase de algo que se tiene que cumplir por obligación pero que no se corresponde con la realidad, pero no sé si estoy siendo fiel al verdadero sentido de la expresión francesa.

Como no tengo un diccionario adecuado pido a alguno de los franceses si puede aclararme EL SENTIDO DE ESTA LOCUCIÓN, para poder encontrar la traducción que mejor se adpate a esta frase.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Como está indicado anteriormente si  lees todo el hilo = que supuestamente impone../ que se supone que...
Luego, te toca encontrar la mejor formulación para que la frase no resulte pesada.


----------



## Naguala

Paquit& said:


> Como está indicado anteriormente si lees todo el hilo = que supuestamente impone../ que se supone que...
> Luego, te toca encontrar la mejor formulación para que la frase no resulte pesada.


 
Gracias, eso lo he leído y entendido, pero como me parece tan difícil de "plasmar", je,je, buscaba un poco más de explicación. No le daré más vueltas.


----------



## serma

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, en una conversación entre amigos aparece esta expresión. Podríais, por favor, decirme si también sería correcto decir: "On est suposés être tous amis?  Être censé et être suposé, son sinónimos? Tienen connotaciones distintas? Muchas gracias


----------



## MGFrib

Le sens est le même, mais on dira plus naturellement "on est censés faire/être qqch", à mon avis.


----------



## serma

Muchas gracias, MGFrib, Un saludo


----------



## Aaylah

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
S'il existe déjà un fil, n'en ouvre pas un autre.​

Bonjour,

Je vous prie de m'aider pour pouvoir comprendre cette phrase et, surtout, l'expression "et censé + vb": "Toutes les associations libres et l'Office Culturel fondé en 1971 par la mairie, *et censé cordonner leurs activités*, ont reçu en 1979 près de 6 % du budget culturel."

Ça veut dire que l'Office Culturel a été apparemment créé pour cordonner les activités?

Merci,


----------



## Marie3933

L'Office Culturel n'a pas nécessairement été créé pour coordonner les activités des associations libres (c'est possible mais le texte ne dit pas cela). On dit simplement que l'Office Culturel a supposément pour mission de coordonner les activités / il est supposé coordonner les activités des associations libres.


----------



## Nabzou

*Nueva pregunta
*
Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai du mal avec la traduction "d'être censé" et plus particulièrement avec le temps du verbe qui suit en espagnol. 
Voici la phrase : Ces mesures sont censées permettre une réduction du déficit public avec pour objectif 6 % du PIB en 2011
Ma proposition : Se supone que estas medidas *permiten *una reducción del déficit público (...)
Je ne suis pas sûre que cette phrase soit correcte, je suis tentée de mettre du futur, voire du conditionnel à la place du présent.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous besoin de plus de contexte ?

Merci d'avance,

Saludos!


----------



## GURB

...y supuestamente encaminadas a coordenar...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nabzou said:


> Voici la phrase : Ces mesures sont censées permettre une réduction du déficit public avec pour objectif 6 % du PIB en 2011
> Ma proposition : Se supone que estas medidas *permiten *una reducción del déficit público (...)
> Je ne suis pas sûre que cette phrase soit correcte, je suis tentée de mettre du futur, voire du conditionnel à la place du présent.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bienvenue parmi nous, *Nabzou*.

Ton option est valable quoique, comme toi, je la mettrai au futur: "Se supone que estas medidas *permitirán *una reducción del déficit público (...)".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que también valdrían fórmulas como: 

Estas medidas deberían permitir...
Estas medidas podrían permitir...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Concuerdo con Víctor en cuanto al tiempo verbal.

Otra forma de traducirlo sería:

《Con estas medidas se lograría...》

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Nabzou

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda !!

Saludos!


----------

